
Heated Ski Jacket Uses Breakthrough Carbon-Based Grahene for Heat w/o Bulk - kaitynotes
http://www.humbgoxg.com/
======
kaitynotes
Found this on ProductHunt - Looks super lightweight and a fresh take on the
old ski jacket concept.

